# Asus VG278HE oder den BenQ XL2720T



## Berakestor (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, würde mir gerne einen neuen Monitor kaufen, würdest ihr den Asus VG278HE oder den BenQ XL2720T nehmen? Und kann man das 3D sofort nutzen oder benötigt man dafür noch das Nvidia 3D 2 Kit, oder wie das auch heißen mag?

http://www.amazon.de/Asus-VG278HE-M...chwarz/dp/B008IER7BU/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-XL2720T-L...?ie=UTF8&qid=1386706679&sr=8-3&keywords=ben+q

Über eine aussagekräftige Begründung für denjenigen Bildschirm würde ich mich auch freuen,

Danke für alle antworten


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2013)

Für 3D brauchst Du wohl für beide auch das Nvidia-Set. Zudem sollte Dir dabei dann klar sein, dass sich die FPS quasi halbieren, denn wenn ein Spiel bei dir normalerweise zB 60 FPS hat, dann verteilen sich die bei 3D zu 30FPS aufs rechte und linke Auge, und effektiv erlebst Du das auch dann wie 30FPS.

 Wenn 3D nicht wichtig ist, scheint mir der Benq insgesamt etwas besser zu sein.


----------



## Berakestor (10. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Für 3D brauchst Du wohl für beide auch das Nvidia-Set. Zudem sollte Dir dabei dann klar sein, dass sich die FPS quasi halbieren, denn wenn ein Spiel bei dir normalerweise zB 60 FPS hat, dann verteilen sich die bei 3D zu 30FPS aufs rechte und linke Auge, und effektiv erlebst Du das auch dann wie 30FPS.
> 
> Wenn 3D nicht wichtig ist, scheint mir der Benq insgesamt etwas besser zu sein.



Ich habe ein guten Gaming Pc, das mit den FPS ist kein Problem.. Wie funktioniert das ganau mit dem Nvidia Set?


----------



## svd (10. Dezember 2013)

Du kaufst dir das "3D Vision 2 Kit", welches mit einem Transmitter und einer kabellosen 3D Brille kommt.

Transmitter via USB an den PC gesteckt, 3D Vision im nvidia Controlpanel aktiviert und Brille eingerichtet, dann ein Spiel starten.
Bevorzugt ein 3D Vision optimiertes, andernfalls werden 3D Effekte eventuell nicht korrekt dargestellt.

Monitor und Brille arbeiten dann mit der bekannten Shutter Technik. Auf dem Monitor wechseln blitzschnell die Bilder für das linke und rechte Auge. Die Brille hält das entsprechend andere Auge derweil zu. Das lahme Gehirn fügt die Bilder im Kopf zu einem 3D Bild zusammen. So ungefähr. 

edit: Die neue "Lightboost" Technik (bei neuen Monitoren, wie den genannten, doppelt so helles Bild als bei den alten Monitoren) soll auch mit den älteren Brillen funktionieren. 
Falls du also ein günstigeres altes Kit findest geht das auch. 
Persönlich hab ich die verkabelte 3D Vision Brille, die hängt also an einer USB Strippe und kommt somit ohne Transmitter. Hat mich 40€ gekostet. Für das bisschen Rumblödeln durchaus okay, im Gegensatz zu den üblichen 80+€.


----------



## Berakestor (10. Dezember 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Du kaufst dir das "3D Vision 2 Kit", welches mit einem Transmitter und einer kabellosen 3D Brille kommt.
> 
> Transmitter via USB an den PC gesteckt, 3D Vision im nvidia Controlpanel aktiviert und Brille eingerichtet, dann ein Spiel starten.
> Bevorzugt ein 3D Vision optimiertes, andernfalls werden 3D Effekte eventuell nicht korrekt dargestellt.
> ...


 

Ich steige da jetzt nicht ganz durch, ist es egal welche Brille ich kaufe oder funktionieren alle von denen? Weil manchen sind ja deutlich teurer. Wenn ich mir jetzt den Asus VG278HE Monitor hole, und in meinen System eine R9 280X verbaut habe, die HD3D vom Amd unterstützt, welche Brille muss ich kaufen damit ist das beste 3D Ergebnis habe? Hoffe du kannst mir helfen


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2013)

AMD-Karten gehen nicht mit dem Nvidia-System, und die Monitore gehen wiederum so weit ich weiß auch nur mit Nvidia fürs aktive 3D. Was auch mit AMD ginge wäre dieses 3D mit einer Brille, die ein rote und ein grünes Brillenglas hat, das ist aber deutlich "platter" als das 3D mit Nvidia Vision.


 Und ne Karte wie die AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770 halte ich nebenbei gesagt eh nicht schnell genug für 3D bei den modernen Spielen, wo das auch "Sinn" macht.


----------

